# A tragic loss... Please read on...



## nikki9093 (Mar 15, 2013)

I saw this on Fb posted by Kelly Swift of Swift inverts..
He is down, but I don't think he is out...now would be a good time to come together as a commuity and offer moral support to a great guy who has brought us some really awesome Ts.
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f....126727947497045.25463.100004795203047&type=1


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Mar 15, 2013)

Wow, I read what happened. I cant believe he lost all of that! I hope he rebuilds, he is a really great guy. That sucks.


----------



## Marijan2 (Mar 15, 2013)

Wow, this is terrible :cry:
I wish him best luck with getting back into business


----------



## Osmo (Mar 15, 2013)

oh jesus. poor guy. but i gotta say, why wasnt his building and business insured? He obviously had tons of heating units and lamps since he had over 60 snakes. i know insurance can be costly, but man.... what a loss.


----------



## DVMT (Mar 15, 2013)

I bought a batch from him around xmas last year.  Great guy, great breeder, great service.  Damn shame what has happened to him.  My heart goes out to him and all his beloved pets lost in this tragic fire.  If there is anything I can do to help consider it done.


----------



## koldaar (Mar 15, 2013)

Heartbreaking.


----------



## Tarac (Mar 15, 2013)

Oh my gosh!  I cannot even begin to imagine how awful that must feel, from a financial standpoint and the guilt he expresses about all the animals that perished.  

Please everyone, be very careful about your heating/lighting/electric and how much strain you are putting on your facilities and how often you check to ensure they are still in perfect working condition.  Not saying that is what happened here specifically since we don't know, but I have known several people keeping animals AND plants that need supplemental heat, lighting, etc. who have had major, devastating fires like this.  Just a few weeks ago a friend of mine lost both of his commercial-sized greenhouses due to high volumes of DIY heating and electric that malfunctioned.  You can do absolutely everything right and still end up with a tragic accident like this.  Check and check and triple check again, especially in winter when all of these things are running on high and on overtime.  

So sorry for Kelly, that is really really terrible!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## LucN (Mar 15, 2013)

Terrible thing to happen. Here's hoping he gets back in some form.


----------



## Amoeba (Mar 15, 2013)

Whoa.....man this is a brutal loss. Swift I wish you the best of luck in the rebuilding process, you've got the whole hobby behind you man.


----------



## madamoisele (Mar 15, 2013)

Very heartbreaking.  The loss of life is painful to hear about.  I'm sorry this happened, Kelly.


----------



## poisoned (Mar 15, 2013)

Whoa, that's really bad. I hope he'll be able to recover. I mean, this event can have impact on whole US hobby

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## natebugman (Mar 15, 2013)

poisoned said:


> I hope he'll be able to recover. I mean, this event can have impact on whole US hobby


I feel terrible for him and it is a devastating tragedy for him personally, but I can't help thinking about the over 500 adult tarantulas he lost. I know Kelly Swift is one of the best breeders around and I have no doubt that he had some rare breeders that may be difficult or impossible to replace.


----------



## Osmo (Mar 15, 2013)

natebugman said:


> but I can't help thinking about the over 500 adult tarantulas he lost.


I prefer to imagine they all escaped and are on an adventure together right now. Hello, Hollywood? i smell a blockbuster.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## natebugman (Mar 15, 2013)

Osmo said:


> I prefer to imagine they all escaped and are on an adventure together right now. Hello, Hollywood? i smell a blockbuster.


I like that. Can I have some of the happy pills your shrink is giving you?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Osmo (Mar 15, 2013)

natebugman said:


> I like that. Can I have some of the happy pills your shrink is giving you?


Just find someone growing some, Colorado is a good place to start. lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shimotsukin (Mar 15, 2013)

That is quite sad to hear, I wish him well.


----------



## MagicalLobster (Mar 15, 2013)

It's so awful. I bought my first two from Swift's. His selection and work ethic are almost unmatched. Let's hope he is down but not out.


----------



## MizM (Mar 15, 2013)

Contributions can be made at:
http://www.gofundme.com/2bagdg

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## bravesfan (Mar 15, 2013)

This is very sad to hear.  I feel awful about his loss of animals and the videos of his kids growing up.  Kelley is what truly got me into this wonderful hobby.  My nephew ordered some Ts from him and he did such a wonderful job with him that it made me realize how easy it is to order online and thus started an addiction.  I just got a P. Irminia from him last month.  If I had a large collection and some mature Ts I would truly donate them to
him.


----------



## Osmo (Mar 15, 2013)

MizM said:


> Contributions can be made at:
> http://www.gofundme.com/2bagdg


Is there any way we can have someone confirm this is going to Kelly Swift? I have seen alot of online fund campaigns started when tragic events happen that end up being a scam.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bravesfan (Mar 15, 2013)

Osmo said:


> Is there any way we can have someone confirm this is going to Kelly Swift? I have seen alot of online fund campaigns started when tragic events happen that end up being a scam.


yeah I was wondering the same thing I know the same link is posted on his in comments under the pic on Facebook.


----------



## Osmo (Mar 15, 2013)

bravesfan said:


> yeah I was wondering the same thing I know the same link is posted on his in comments under the pic on Facebook.


Ya thats not enough for me cause thats the best place to post a fake fund raiser lol. Kelly himself saying thats the donation page is what id like then id throw a donaton his way.


----------



## Arachnoboards (Mar 15, 2013)

Osmo said:


> Is there any way we can have someone confirm this is going to Kelly Swift? I have seen alot of online fund campaigns started when tragic events happen that end up being a scam.


Just for the record, we know the person who set it up and trust her implicitly. MizM (Terri) is extremely trustworthy and honest. Hope that helps clear any fears or hesitations that anyone may have.


Debby and Scott

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## rasulsimakshah (Mar 15, 2013)

*Kelly Swift fire! *

just heard that a fire burned through Swift's shop and tore through his collection...i've dealt with him before and he is a great guy. can't believe that this would happen to him...


----------



## LadySharon (Mar 15, 2013)

Ah man - not again.  :  I personaly never have bought from Swifts - but that  is generaly because I didn't see anything I wanted or needed at the time.   I look at all the major dealers every few months.   

The reptile store - Pro exotics here in Colorado burned down in 2011... I think they are still trying to rebuild (their facebook page is still up.)

I'm glad to see that Kelly still has a bunch of slings (as he said that they were in a room at his home temp.)  - so hopefully he can bounce back with some of the "quick to grow up" species at least.    

Will be donating something later.


----------



## Dhaynes (Mar 15, 2013)

Nooooooo. He was my favorite scorpion dealer!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fangsalot (Mar 15, 2013)

I still cant believe this,so tragic.i wish the best for kelly.hope he is able to recover from this huge loss.


----------



## Oreo (Mar 15, 2013)

Wow this is terrible. Best wishes to Kelly and his family.


----------



## Osmo (Mar 15, 2013)

Arachnoboards said:


> Just for the record, we know the person who set it up and trust her implicitly. MizM (Terri) is extremely trustworthy and honest. Hope that helps clear any fears or hesitations that anyone may have.
> 
> 
> Debby and Scott


Thank you, that is good enough for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69 (Mar 15, 2013)

This is absolutely horrible Kelly. You and your family are in my prayers. Its a horrible loss that not many of us will ever fully understand, and im very sorry you have to go through it. 

You have a great heart, and tons of dedication. If it were me losing all of those critters, i would give up forever. All the best...


----------



## JoeRossi (Mar 15, 2013)

*kswift@swiftinverts.com*

Swift has been an inspiration to all tarantula hobbyist and a true friend.  He has dedicated his life to the hobby, is always willing to answer any hobbyists questions, and offered several breeding reports via this forum and elsewhere with over 100+ different species produced.  There are no words I can find to express my deepest condolences in this tragic event.  I know Swift uses his paypal openly with his website http://www.swiftinverts.com/ and anyone can freely send money straight to his paypal account at kswift@swiftinverts.com as well.

With All Sincerity,
Joe Rossi

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## matthias (Mar 15, 2013)

Donate to the fund, donate to his paypal. He said he still has his slings so if you would rather go buy some slings (I would just give him a lot of time to ship them)
I'm was going to let him recover and hoping to get some people together and see if we can send him some breeders to get started again (when he has had some time.) 

Kelly had done much for this hobby over the last 17 years, and this was a large part of his lively hood. So not only did he loose the creatures that he loved so, and cherished possessions and all those memories but his income to rebuild as well.


----------



## nikki9093 (Mar 15, 2013)

i too will vouch for the donation link...and as joe has said, feel free to just directly paypal it...i have never been this saddened...when i saw this post early this morning, i said to myself "no way"..."not again"..."does anyone else know?". i posted. everywhere. it moves me to tears to see how many people know him, know of him and have generously donated.

we need to be supportive and non-judgmental of the situation...and just BE positive ...send good thoughts and donate if you can. 

as for the insurance part: well, most insurer will not insure venomous animals, so maybe thats the reason he didnt have it. but thats neither here nor there...we just need to pull together and be supportive.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LuiziBee (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm really depressed now. That's got to be one of THE most awful things to experience in this day and age. I am definitely going to donate to him. I'm sure there will also be a good handful of amazing people who will donate breeders to him and help things get running again. That's just so awful. All those animals, too. And his sisters bird... My heart goes out to him and his family. Makes me want to kiss all my pets good night every night. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bugmom (Mar 15, 2013)

I sent some money via  PayPal, but I also see at least one sling on his website that I'd like to purchase. I'm hoping there will be a list soon of which slings he has available now, so that those of us who would like to buy from him can do so and help him out in that regard.


----------



## NChromatus (Mar 15, 2013)

People are responding "not again"- did this happen to someone else, too?  I haven't been around much.

Kelly is a great person, and what has happened to him is nothing less than a nightmare.  Please donate if you can.


----------



## MrDeranged (Mar 15, 2013)

Debby said it best on the thread on facebook so I'll just copy and paste it here:

OMG Kelly, we don't even know what to say. We are so very sorry to hear of this tragic loss. At least you and your family are physically safe. If there is anything at all that we can do to help, please let us know. The hobby would not be what it is today without you. Please know THAT is how important you are to all of us. We love you and we are here to help and support you in any way possible, always! Debby and Scott Scher (Much Love from AB).


Please see our announcement about this tragic loss to Kelly and the hobby at large here: http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?245542-Please-Help-Kelly-Swift&p=2144651#post2144651

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Shell (Mar 15, 2013)

MrDeranged;2144660

Please see our announcement about this tragic loss to Kelly and the hobby at large here: [url said:
			
		

> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?245542-Please-Help-Kelly-Swift&p=2144651#post2144651[/url]


You and Debby rock! Just one of the reasons why I am proud to be a member of the AB team 

Kelly, so sorry for this tragic loss.


----------



## Es0ter1c (Mar 15, 2013)

This is awful!  I feel both fortunate and 'guilty' to have placed my order with him (my first ever, with anyone) on 3/11/13.  It will make these 3 little slings that much more special to our family.


----------



## laMort (Mar 16, 2013)

I've never done business with him, but this makes my heart hurt so bad. We have to stick together in times of need, donated as much as I could via PayPal.


----------



## Gnat (Mar 16, 2013)

*tragic*

I have purchased from Kelly a few times and spoke with him on the phone about animals I purchased. Ultra butt-hurt about what has happened and I have sent money to him via PayPal directly to him. I cant believe the hobby has taken such a loss...


----------



## MizM (Mar 16, 2013)

DamonVikki said:


> I bought a batch from him around xmas last year.  Great guy, great breeder, great service.  Damn shame what has happened to him.  My heart goes out to him and all his beloved pets lost in this tragic fire.  If there is anything I can do to help consider it done.


http://www.gofundme.com/2bagdg

---------- Post added 03-16-2013 at 05:57 AM ----------

There are no spiders left, he just hasn't had the time to deal right now. I'm sure his website will be adjusted to reflect the tragedy when he's feeling better.

---------- Post added 03-16-2013 at 05:59 AM ----------

Or, if you don't have PayPal, you may donate here:
http://www.gofundme.com/2bagdg

Every cent raised goes straight to Kelly.


----------



## gromgrom (Mar 16, 2013)

It sucks that the most honest man in the business had this happen to him. It's truly a tragic loss and I wish him the best.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MizM (Mar 16, 2013)

I'm actually calling him today to give HIM the password to the Go Fund Me site so that he can transfer the funds himself. Every cent collected will go to him, and ONLY him.  If you still have reservations, you can also go to http://www.swiftinverts.com/ and donate directly to his PayPal. Appreciate the inquiry though, I would be devastated if someone started up a scam in this case, unscrupulous people infuriate me!!!


----------



## nikki9093 (Mar 16, 2013)

NChromatus said:


> People are responding "not again"- did this happen to someone else, too?  I haven't been around much.
> 
> Kelly is a great person, and what has happened to him is nothing less than a nightmare.  Please donate if you can.


Don't know about anyone else's "not again", but mine was a school mate, and he co-owned a shop in Colorado called Pro Exotics Reptiles. It was a devastating fire that took all his all his stock; snakes they had in colors and combos that only they had and bred. All their eggs, babies, equipment... Everything. I think there was a seperate building behind the one that burned down, and the animals in there were spared. So that's my " not again"


----------



## Lking519 (Mar 16, 2013)

*Help Out Kelly Swift!*

http://www.gofundme.com/2bagdg Go donate and give anything you can to help him out!


----------



## gottarantulas (Mar 16, 2013)

It's great to see fellow enthusiasts/hobbyist stepping up and forward and offering at the very least their moral support and those in the position to, offering monetary assistance. Such acts of kindness, restore our faith in humanity especially in this day and age.


----------



## lexieboa (Mar 16, 2013)

I don't know the owner or the store, but what a tragic, awful loss! Isn't there like a donation pot we could all put something into?

---------- Post added 03-16-2013 at 06:48 PM ----------

Do apologise just spotted it! Will donate now!


----------



## fttwinmomma (Mar 17, 2013)

So sad! I will try to scrape something together to donate.. I hope he can get rebuilt at some point, my heart goes out to him..


----------



## mattg70 (Mar 17, 2013)

I just found out out about this tragic loss to Kelly. I've purchased hundreds of dollars worth of tarantulas from him. He's definitely a great asset to this hobby. I hope to see him rebound and come back stronger than before, with all the support and help on here. Keep your head up my friend. With every loss comes a new beginning.Thanks to everyone that donates and helps in this extremely tough time for Kelly.


----------



## Lenxx (Mar 17, 2013)

So sorry to hear...!
At the same time, im feel gratefull to be a part of a comunity that comes together to help a friend in need!


----------



## Scar (Mar 17, 2013)

What can I say, what a nightmare.


----------



## Palespider (Mar 18, 2013)

Oh, Kelly.. how horrible! All those poor bugs, that's such a heart breaker... 

Kelly has always been so great to deal with, he has been around for so long.... dealers come and go, but Kelly is someone you just expected to always be there... To lose everything in this way... no words. My best wishes go out to Kelly, and hope he can get back to where he was as soon as possible =(


----------



## Swifty (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi Folks, I am so lucky to have you all in this hobby! This definately knocked me around, but the overwhelming pouring out of love and concern for me and my situation, has made it so much easier to deal with it. I've had so many emails, calls, and FB messages, it's hard to keep up with them now, but I have read them all, and I appreiciate it so much. I want to get to everyone that donated money to me also, and personally thank them, which I plan to do. It really means so much because I know how hard times are, and to think that a group of people could get together and care that much, just makes me know that theres something so special about the people in this hobby. I am planning on rebuilding the shop, as soon as I can get it all cleaned up, and not one cent will be wasted. Thank you Terri for starting the donation page, you are such a great pal, and Scott and Debby you guys are truly special people, I will never forget it.
Although all of my boxes, containers, vials and most everything that I used to ship animals out burned, I managed to rally enough stuff to get all my customers orders out this Monday on schedule, so I was happy about that. Swift's Invertebrates is still going strong, and may take some time to get the breeding thing going strong again, but I love it too much to even let this horrible thing slow me down much. After the forest burns, it usually comes back greener and fuller, and thats what I'm planning on happening here. 
I just wanted to drop by and let you all know that I appreiciate everything you people have done for me!

Swifty

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## cmcghee358 (Mar 18, 2013)

Kelly! What a tragedy. I will get with the wife and send out a contribution. I purchased my first mail order from you December of 2011. Excellent packaging, excellent communication(read: patience for a noob)

I love the people in the hobby. No one understands us, BUT US. There aren't many of us, but our bond, our individualism of our passion makes us this weird family. There is too few of us not to take care of our own.

Love and prayers

-Chris

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zeezums (Mar 18, 2013)

This is so upsetting  I get the pleasure of talking to Kelly almost every month at the Dixie reptile show here in Birmingham. He always gives me a GREAT deal on everything I get too... I will absolutely be donating as well as spreading the word to my friends.


----------



## viper69 (Nov 4, 2013)

I've known Kelly I believe since 1997 I would see him at the Dixie Reptile Show in Bham AL. I rarely visited this forum because I saw Kelly virtually every month at the reptile show; he answered all my questions and more! I've seen some of his past breeders, he was the person that first showed me a tarantula could be in BLUE including one of his female Gooty Ornamental breeders, among many other things. I've only very recently been posting in the forum regularly (nice people here) and just TODAY, shortly before I was going to place an order at his site I learned of this terrible, tragic event. He's the nicest guy I've come to know in this hobby and I'm proud to call him my friend. I contacted him, and if he needs the help I offered, all he has to do is give me the word. This is one of the saddest days for me ever. I'm just glad his family is OK.


----------



## MizM (Nov 4, 2013)

He's up and running again, as good as ever!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

